# My first toro!



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

*My first toro! UPDATE now a help thread!!*

Oscaryu1 may be jelious but people still continue to throw out good stuff in my neighborhood. This time I picked up a Toro 21'' Key-electric start engine complete with bag and mulcher.








Ive never worked on one of there before, all I can tell is that the oil dip stick is broken, the blade engager cable is jammed, and it seems to have low compression but I haven't tested it yet. Can someone tell me anything about this? Who makes the engine, and are parts still availible from my local toro dealer?

UPDATE:Ok I was working on the selfpropell/blade engagement lever, and I found out both my cables are fine, but something in my bar mechnism is messed up. Before I even touched the mower I noticed that when I moved the bar it wouldnt put any tension on the cables, only at the very top it did but not enough to engae anything. I took it apart and found 2 plastic levers one inside a metal part, another plastic part with a spring on it and another spring. I am lost on how to get this back together, can anyone find a diagram, or explain on how to do it? Thanks

Model: 20642
s/n 6024287


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to the Toro parts lookup site for an illustrated parts list.

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro

The engine is a 4 stroke overhead valve design manufactured by Suzuki for Toro. Most parts should be available through a Toro dealer.

The blade engagement mechanism requires a two step procedure as per CPSC rules. In order for it to engage the blade clutch you have to lower the lever all the way down until it stops, this engages the cable and then when you pull it back up it will engage the blade clutch. When you pull it all the way up it also engages the self propel drive. Releasing the lever part way stops the self propel and releasing all the way stops the blade drive.

The blade clutch is a belt drive arrangement with an idler pulley. There is a shaft that extends down through the deck to operate the clutch. The cable attaches to a lever on the top of this shaft. Make sure the shaft is free and not binding in the bushing on the mower deck. The belt is subject to wear and can slip, some adjustment is available via the cable on the deck. If you have slippage in the blade drive I would recommend replacing the clutch belt.

This is a 1976 vintage lawn mower, looks to be in pretty good condition considering it's age.


----------

